
Supreme Court to consider copyright protection for cheerleading uniforms - protomyth
http://www.scotusblog.com/2016/10/argument-preview-court-to-consider-copyright-protection-for-cheerleading-uniforms/
======
anigbrowl
I'm favor. Not of our awful copyright terms which are absurdly long, but in
the applicability of copyright to design patterns.

